# Would like a good Mono recommendation



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

I know this question has been asked a 100 times, but sometimes trying to go back and hunt for it then sort it out is difficult too, particularly when there are 50 replies and half of them are trying to recommend switching to braid or something. This is for spinning reels. At the risk of being too redundant, what are some recommendations for a good mono for surf and inshore. Properties would just been some abrasion resistantance and good performance coming off the spool and retrieving. I know every brand claims “superior abrasion restant” but that’s spin, just some may be little better than others. And I like High Vis yellow or orange. 20# and 12#. I’m getting a new inshore reel I want 12# for it and I’m about out of 20# for some respooling on some others. My favorite, with just kind of a cult following is sold out.

I switched several years ago for all of my fresh water reels to the Fireline fused. It really is a great line for the right use. Suble and casts off the spool great, easy knot tier. The two bad raps for it is that if you get snags and if you jerk too much on it, it tends to dig into itself on the spool, making the next cast shaky. And I’ve found that to be true. And it is almost too strong, lb test to lb test. Too strong – if you’re not careful, you’ll crack a rod before the line breaks. I tried it first, when I first tried salt fishing inshore, and didn’t like it, I did have binding problems on inshore reels. 

Anyway, what are anyone’s recommendations for a good mono for spinning reels, 12# and 20# available in a high vis. Price isn’t an issue, when you have to go to the trouble of spooling a reel and want nice and dependable performance. 

Thanks


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....Ande Backcountry......


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Bob I've tried some expensive line and keep coming back to Berkley Big game 15lb. Inexpensive and performs well. 

$.02,
George


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm a big trilene xt fan. Suffix is great too


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I like Sufix Seige Monofilament in Tangerine. Damn I am giving up "man cards" every time I post on here today. It comes in 14, 17, and 20# as well as smaller selections. A 330 yard spool is like 8 bucks.

I feel it has better abrasion resistance and less memory than some of the other typical big box store lines. I have no scientific evidence but I tend to think it is smaller in diameter but just because I say it doesn't mean it is gospel. 

Why do I like the Tangerine color? Since the shades of red disappear first in water depth, tangerine would go quickly. They are very visable to tourons walking the beach looking for seashells and oyster teeth, and tangerine really looks awesome on my Abu Blue Yonder and the Abu Green Mag Elite.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

yerbyray said:


> I like Sufix Seige Monofilament in Tangerine. Damn I am giving up "man cards" every time I post on here today. It comes in 14, 17, and 20# as well as smaller selections. A 330 yard spool is like 8 bucks.
> 
> I feel it has better abrasion resistance and less memory than some of the other typical big box store lines. I have no scientific evidence but I tend to think it is smaller in diameter but just because I say it doesn't mean it is gospel.
> 
> Why do I like the Tangerine color? Since the shades of red disappear first in water depth, tangerine would go quickly. They are very visable to tourons walking the beach looking for seashells and oyster teeth, and tangerine really looks awesome on my Abu Blue Yonder and the Abu Green Mag Elite.


Inquiring minds want to know...what color shocker looks best with tangerine.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> Inquiring minds want to know...what color shocker looks best with tangerine.


Picking a good shock leader to color coordinate can be difficult but I use the tried and true method of using NFL team colors. Tangerine and Red compliment themselves well....Tampa Bay Bucs.

I use the same strategy in picking out neck ties.

Besides I find the green and Hi Vis Yellows detract from my blue eyes and the more subtle colors wash away my pale facial features and I am only seen as the fat fuy with a sunbrunt nose.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Trilene big game solar collector


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Berkley pro spec 20lb test...


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Hi my name is Don, and I am a tackle junkie. That being said, years and years ago, I used the Berkley BG. At one point it became a quality issue and Suffix had just come out. I have used that since. But, recently, I tired the BG again and found the quality to be of the old days. Not to mention a 1/4 spool was $9 vs $13 for Suffix.

If they made it in a color the Silver Thread has always been one of my favorite lines. But, its only dark green or clear. Have used pretty much every thing out there and oh well......


----------



## headdigger (Aug 23, 2012)

I just returned from a 4 day trip to Portsmouth Island. I used the Suffix Seige for the first time in both clear and tangerine. I was well pleased with it and will continue to use it.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

platypus super 100 for thinnest dimaeter that breaks at rating- 20# @ .31mm, my next choice is momoi.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Trilene Big Game Gangnam Style has not let me down


----------



## razor78016 (Dec 24, 2010)

I use Cajun Red Lightning and have had good results.

Ray.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> platypus super 100 for thinnest dimaeter that breaks at rating- 20# @ .31mm, my next choice is momoi.


20lb @ .31mm. wow, I am starting a search for that now to check it out.


----------



## Cashout (Oct 2, 2012)

mamoi is still the best


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Cashout said:


> mamoi is still the best


It's spelled Momoi, but I agree.


----------



## flasaltangler (Aug 19, 2008)

I second Ande Back Country


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Cashout said:


> mamoi is still the best


Youll get screwed on regular momoi, it heats up on runs and just pretty much when there is friction on the line, its got good abrasion resistance though. I like BBG and suffix


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Mono = Sakuma if you can find it - Sufix Tritanium if you can't find Sakuma, They both have worked very well for me - River


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Sakuma=CCP
https://owgd3.securesites.com/carolinacastpro/sakuma.htm
I think Tommy only has the big spools.
charlie


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I fought a ray for 30 minutes with 15lb berkely big game from walmart and my 30lb shock leader broke before the berkely did. Its def decent line.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I used to like big game. Inexpensive, very forgiving, easy knots. I got a bad batch a couple of years ago. It became very rough in just a few days. Not just abraided at the end, even line that had not left the reel had a real funny texture when I stripped the reel. I do not know what caused the problem. Switched to suffix and I like it. I got some of the last of the gold and I really liked the "hard finish. It does not seem to be available any more. 
I am not exceptionally loyal to any brand. Lots of great lines available. Some have different features. Try different ones (the ones that others recommend as good quality) and see which one suits your needs best.

EatTheFlounder


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

NC KingFisher said:


> Youll get screwed on regular momoi, it heats up on runs and just pretty much when there is friction on the line,


hmmmm, i wonder why most offshore guys use momoi???



roostertail said:


> I fought a ray for 30 minutes with 15lb berkely big game from walmart and my 30lb shock leader broke before the berkely did. Its def decent line.


then your 15# line is really not breaking at 15#, it's not even breaking at 30#. whats the point of getting a 15# line that breaks at 40#? if you get a record fish, (who know's) you'll never get the record at 15# cause your line dont break at 15#.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

If you are trying to win line class records you do not want to use berkely big game, it tests way over. So do most lines. shock leader wouldn't have to break from overtesting. a sharp tooth, rough bottom,shark skin and other fish chasing the fish on the hook, lots of things can abraid and cut a leader.

EatTheFlounder


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Berkely or Ande


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Shock leader if too long would be subject to testing.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

yerbyray, It took a couple of days for this one to sink in... "seashells and oyster teeth"........ that was good buddy.Two days, two good funnies.

EatTheFlounder


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

yerbyray, It took a couple of days for this one to sink in... "seashells and oyster teeth"........ that was good buddy.Two days, two good funnies, while showing great flair for for reel/line/leader color coordination...You Da Man!!! you get 3 man cards back to make up for the two surrendered.

EatTheFlounder


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Drumdum said:


> Berkley pro spec 20lb test...


Kenny you are definitely right, almost the same as Sufix as far as castability, I was a Big Game man before but switched over as soon as it hit the market. Last year I was fishing a good drum bite and line had gotten pretty chewed up on the shoals, so I said what the heck I'm going to find out just how strong this line is.Locked 'er down to see if it would break, the only thing that broke was the next 5 big drum, straight to the beach. will never go back.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

if only gold tritanium would come back, i wouldnt have to waste my money testing all kings of lines i hate....none have come close, ...please suffix....will trade anyone a brand new spool of 20 pro spec for an old spool of 20 gold suffix


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

How in the [email protected]## did I make that twisted double post?


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

chris storrs said:


> if only gold tritanium would come back, i wouldnt have to waste my money testing all kings of lines i hate....none have come close, ...please suffix....will trade anyone a brand new spool of 20 pro spec for an old spool of 20 gold suffix


Your right Chris the gold was exceptional co-polymer also.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

+1 on the Sakuma.
11 & 20 have been very good to me.
And I have one reel left spooled with the Gold Suffix Tri and I am really babying it. 
Probably should have come off last year, but I hate to see it go...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> if only gold tritanium would come back, i wouldnt have to waste my money testing all kings of lines i hate....none have come close, ...please suffix....will trade anyone a brand new spool of 20 pro spec for an old spool of 20 gold suffix


 I'm with ya,Chris,the gold was da chit,but ya gotta do what ya gotta do,cause in my view the prospec is 100X better than the chartruese suffix....


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

HellRhaY said:


> hmmmm, i wonder why most offshore guys use momoi???


With light drag its fine, thats what most offshore guys use, give it a few good stretches and the breakin strain goes way down. A guy i know had it on his charkin setups, he fishes avets(but i digress) and runs heavy drag. After 3 runs, he popped 130 with 50 or 60lbs of drag. Its breakin strain went fromm 180 or so to 90 to POP! in three test pulls. The x-hard is good stuff though. It does have good abrasion resistance, ill give it that


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. Wow, a lot of posts and choices. I’ll definitely sort through them and try a couple.
A line that performs and that you can have some confidence in that isn’t a constant battle is pretty basic gear. You can’t go fishing without a rod and reel and line to attach something to. So I wouldn’t think twice about ripping something off and starting over regardless of what I paid for it. 

I’ll share my cult following favorite. I’d have never tried it without a personal recommendation and seriously doubt that anyone else or here would have either. You just my not take it off the shelf because of no name recognition. That is the Cabela’s Pro line. It used to all be made in Germany for them. Now most of it is made USA except that the High Vis Yellow still had Made in Germany on the label. I’ve been using the High Vis Yellow anyway. And it is good stuff. And someone is buying it because they’ll have all colors and all # tests in stock and the next thing you know it is “low in stock” and then out and not available. It’s currently out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Suffix Tritanium for me.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> I'm with ya,Chris,the gold was da chit,but ya gotta do what ya gotta do,cause in my view the prospec is 100X better than the chartruese suffix....


haha i know ya love it kenny, but i cant make the stuff work for me, cuts my hand, one little nick and im worried because its paper think...next spool will be 25 pro spec, see how that works out for me, ill tryn trade my new spool or 20 pro spec for some 25 before spring haha


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

I've used and been satisfied with Berkley Big Game, Ande Premium, Red Wolf and Suffix Tritanium.

I think the Suffix Tritanium is the best of the lot, in my experience.

The Berkley Big Game has always given good performance, good knot strength, reasonable stretch. It's my basic go-to line.

The Red Wolf was a special deal that Basspro had several years ago; it was super-affordable (cheap!), and I tried some; couldn't really tell the difference between it and BBG, so I went back and loaded up. It's worked from 6lb test on spinning and casting outfits for Freshwater Bass up through my light surf rig using 15-20lb.

Ande has always worked, but seems quite stretchy to me... Lays well on the spool and casts great though.

A new line for me is BassPro's Tight Line in 12 and 20, in a bright chartruse color. Casts fine, but I'm wondering if the color will run off every fish in the county... ;-)

I'm now trying some Ande Ghost. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...another vote for Ande Backcountry......nice stuff on a reel ....


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Berkley pro spec 20lb test...


Ditto good line......................


----------

